# [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock TF & Noctua NH-C14S - Top-Blower Giganten im Test



## Narbennarr (6. Januar 2016)

*be quiet! Dark Rock TF & Noctua NH-C14S*​

*Inhalt*

*1. Vorwort*
*2. Danksagung*
*3. Spezifikationen*
*4. Impressionen*
*5. Messungen*
*6. Fazit*


*Vorwort*

Mit dem Dark Rock TF und dem Noctua NH-C14S präsentieren sich zwei große High-End Top-Blower Kühler, welche von dem gängigen Tower-Design abweichen. Ob sie dennoch mit den großen Türmen mithalten können, zeige ich euch jetzt.

*Vorwort*

Mein Dank geht an be quiet! und technikPR für die Zusendung des Dark Rock TF, sowie an Noctua für die Bereitstellung des NH-C14S!

*Spezifikationen*

Dark Rock TF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NH-C14S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maße der Kühler sind recht ähnlich: 162.6 x 140 x 130.8 mm (be quiet), stehen 163 x 140 x 130 mm (Noctua, Lüfter oben) gegenüber. Bei dem Gewicht gibt es aber Unterschiede: Der Dark Rock TF bringt es auf knappe 810g (inkl Lüfter). Der C14S wiegt dies schon ohne Lüfter, und knackt mit Lüftern die 1kg Marke. Weiterer offensichtlicher Unterschied: Noctua bietet 7 6mm Heatpipes, während be quiet! lediglich 6 6mm Heatpipes verbaut, dafür aber einen weiteren kleinen Kühlkörper integriert.
beQuiet setzt auf zwei 135 Silent Wings Lüfter,  Noctua auf den bewährten A14 PWM Lüfter. Ein zweiter Lüfter lässt sich hier optional anbringen und wurde für den Test von Noctua beigelegt.

*Impressionen*

*Dark Rock TF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühlkörper des Dark Tock TF ist eine Schönheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon bei dem stylischen DRP3 sind die Lamellen und Heatpipes mit einem dunklen Nickel überzogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Dark Rock TF verfügt nicht nur über einen Kühlkörper, sondern auch über einen zweiten Kleinen, welcher sich unter dem Großen befindet. Dort ist auch das be quiet! Emblem angebracht. Die Heatpipes gehen durch die vollvernickelte Bodenplatte und enden jeweils in beiden Kühlern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Silent Wings 3 135mm Lüfter werden auf dem oberen Kühlkörper und zwischen den beiden Kühlkörpern angebracht. Wie auch beim DRP3 liegen die Lüfter auf Gummipuffern und werden dadurch entkoppelt.
Das Design ist hervorragend und man möchte immer mehr Bilder schießen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung der Heatpipes und der Bodenplatte ist hervorragend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*

Der Dark Rock TF nutzt (leider), das Montagesystems des Dark Rock Pro 3. Dieses gehört zu den aktuell umständlichsten die mir bekannt sind.
Auf S2011 hält sich das glücklicherweise noch in Grenzen, da wir die Abstandhalter direkt in den Sockel schrauben können und darauf mit dem Schraubenschlüssel den Kühler montieren. Auf anderen Systemen wird der Kühler umständlich über vier Schrauben von hinten verschraubt. Im eingebauten Zustand, solltet ihr euch Hilfe holen, oder den PC auf zwei stühlen "aufbocken".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Noctua NH-C14S*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Noctua C14S kommt durch den naturbelassenen Look weniger spektakulär daher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eingestanzte Noctua Logo ist das einzige Designelement




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Oberseite finden wir Öffnungen durch welche die Schrauben erreicht werden können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganze 7 Heatpipes ziehen sich, leicht asynchron, durch den Kühlköper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bodenplatte und Heatpipes sind sorgfältig vernickelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter lässt sich oben oder unten montieren, so gibt es keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit hohem Arbeitsspeicher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*

Die Montage findet mit dem bekannten SecureFirm2 System statt und ist, Noctua-typisch, hervorragend. Auf dem verwendeten 2011-3 System werden die Abstandshalter eingeschraubt, die Bügel aufgelegt und mit den Muttern fixiert. Damit ist fast alles erledigt!
Der Kühler wird aufgesetzt und mit den vormontierten Schrauben festgezogen. Dabei gibt es einen vordefinierten Endpunkt und Anpressdruck, auch Skylake-User müssen hier keine Angst haben!
Hier mal wieder eine 1 mit Sternchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Messungen*

Die Temperaturen habe ich mit prime95 27.9 auf 12k solange gemessen, bis auf allen Kernen die höchste Temperatur erreicht wurde. Diese Maximalwerte habe ich gemittelt und die Raumtemperatur abgezogen.
Verwendet wurde eine 4820k (verlötet) auf 4.3Ghz und 1.2V. Das System lag dabei frei auf dem Schreibtisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was fällt auf? Zunächst ist der zweite Lüfter beim Noctua C14S ab 1000rpm quasi unnötig. In unteren Drehzahlbereichen hilft er aber drastisch dabei die Temperaturen zu verbessern und das Leistungs/Lautstärke-Verhältnis zu verbessern.
Beide Top-Blower können in dem Szenario mit dem großen Dark Rock Pro 3 mithalten, dabei ist das Umfeld auf dem Mainboard bis zu 10 Grad Kühler (Spannungswandler), besonders AMD Nutzer sollten hier aufhorchen!

*Lautstärke *(gemessen aus 20cm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noctua erkauft sich das letzte bisschen Leistung mit klar höherer Lautstärke. Der Dark Rockt TF lässt ein paar Grad liegen, macht dafür aber dem Markennamen alle Ehre.
Noctua kann natürlich durch den hohen Regelbereich auch in den "Silentmodus" wechseln. Out of the Box ist er aber klar lauter.

*Fazit*

Was ist zusagen? Zuerst einmal, dass beide Top-Blower sich den Platz unter den High-End Kühlern klar verdient haben. Beide halten mit einem Twin-Tower wie dem DRP 3 mit und kühlen dabei sogar noch das Sockelumfeld, was besonders bei AMD nicht unwichtig ist.
Gibt es einen Sieger? Nein! Beide kühler haben Vor- und (kleine) Nachteile und bedienen leicht unterschiedliche Ansprüche.
Während der Dark Rock TF ein wenig an Leistung verschenkt, ist er selbst auf 100% vergleichsweise leise und stört im Gaming nur wenig. Der Noctua ist klar lauter, bringt auch ein wenig mehr Kühlleistung und lässt sich sehr sehr weit herunterregeln, so das auch er in den Silentbereich vorstoßen kann. Um dort gut zu performen, tut aber auch ihm ein zweiter Lüfter gut, den man separat erweben muss, was natürlich einen Aufpreis kostet.
Apropos Kosten, beide Kühler bewegen sich in sehr hohen Preisregionen, sind dafür aber auch hervorragend verarbeitet. Das bessere Montagesystem hat klar Noctua.

Beide haben sich einen goldene Auszeichnung verdient, wer es werden soll, entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack! Ich sehe den Noctua minimal vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (6. Januar 2016)

Einfach nur ein Cooler Test!


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2016)

Wer beim Noctua gerne einen zweiten Lüfter hätte ... :

Noctua NH-C14             

Das sind keine PWM Lüfter, aber über die Low-Noise-Adapter sind 900 und 750 U/min möglich. 


Noctua NH-C14S


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Januar 2016)

Der "alte" C14 hat leider runde Lüfter, die den Radiator nicht abdichten.
Ob sich das jetzt aber negativ auswirkt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2016)

Gute Arbeit, vielen Dank 

Interessieren würde mich mal, wie sie sich in einem geschlossenen Case schlagen


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Januar 2016)

Cooler Test der es mittlerweile sogar (verdient) auf die Startseite geschafft hat.

Eine Frage bleibt jedoch offen:
Hast du bei der Messung vom Noctua mit einem Lüfter, den Lüfter oberhalb oder unterhalb montiert?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2016)

Danke!

Der Lüfter war oberhalb, da Noctua in der Anleitung dieses sozusagen "empfiehlt" 

Zitat:
"Bitte beachten
Sie, dass der NH-C14S in dieser Konfiguration die beste Balance
zwischen Leistung und Laufruhe erzielt"


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Januar 2016)

Weiß nicht ob es hier auch so ist.....
Aber der noctua Lüfter bekommt in der regel in Zukunft bei neuen motherboards mit neuen CPU und Sockel KOSTENLOSE UPGRADEKITS auf der Noctua Homepage.

Ich bekomme selbst heute noch für meinen vor Jahren gekauften DH-14 für den Sockel 775 upgradekits für aktuelle Sockel kostenlos.
Dadurch kann man den Lüfter lebenslang verwenden.

Ich finde das gehört in den Review wesentlich mehr hervor gehoben


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2016)

da hast du recht!


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Januar 2016)

Ganz grober Rechtschreibfehler - bewährt und nicht bewert. 

Ist aber ein sehr schön geschriebener Test. Vorallem der Vergleich mit anderen (größeren) Kühlern. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2016)

ups


----------



## lalaker (12. Januar 2016)

Feines Review, wieder einmal 

Zuerst dachte ich, in der Spezifikationstabelle vom BQ fehlt das Gewicht, dann habe ich aber gesehen, dass BQ scheinbar Kühler in kg misst, soweit ist es also schon gekommen. 

Hast du keinen 4. RAM-Riegel gehabt oder wurde der wegen leichterem Einbau weggelassen? Auf den Bildern sehe ich nur 3 Riegel.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2016)

Einer ist kaputt


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Januar 2019)

Naja ich hab mich für meinen neuen Mod des Node 202 für den Noctua C14s entschieden.
Ich habe noch massig gute 14mm Lüfter da, auch von Be Quiet... somit ist er mit so einem ausgestattet genausoleise, etwas leistungsstärker und besser ein/auszubauen.
Ausserdem soll er den Fan unter dem Radiator haben um die Abluft aus dem Gehäuse zu blasen... auch da eignet er sich besser.

Der Dark Rock TF ist eigentlich schöner aber das Mounting System ist so umständlich- nee danke.


----------



## Kommando (30. Mai 2021)

Wo ist denn das Review hin?

(Bei mir wird nur ein leerer erster Beitrag angezeigt, falls das bei euch anders ist)


----------

